# Warren County 2020-2021



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 21, 2020)

Bow season is right around the corner! I hope everyone is doing well and is ready to hunt!


----------



## Warrencounty (Aug 26, 2020)

I hate that there’s no deer in warren county. Nothing to see here ? 
Lol


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 27, 2020)

Pretty much??


----------



## How2fish (Sep 8, 2020)

Just always remember that what happens in Warren Co STAYS in Warren Co.


----------



## dank1296 (Sep 9, 2020)

New Mexican Eatery in Warrenton is Really Good. Have to have taco fix every once in awhile. Miss Janes gets old after awhile but still the go to place.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 15, 2020)

Yeah, I need to try the New Mexican place. Heard it was really good


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 15, 2020)

Got me buck back from last year. I think the taxidermist did a great job


----------



## dank1296 (Sep 25, 2020)

Nice who did it


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 26, 2020)

Mike Smalley in Lincolnton


----------



## How2fish (Oct 7, 2020)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Got me buck back from last year. I think the taxidermist did a great job


Congrats !! That is a dandy right there for certain and for sure..what is the story behind it ?


----------



## hiawassee1 (Oct 7, 2020)

Had a good time down at camp last weekend!  Can’t usually complain being down there.  Saw a few deer, took a doe, let a cool looking 6 pt walk, unfortunately that was the biggest buck my son or I saw.  Ready to go back on the 15th for 4 days


----------



## hiawassee1 (Oct 7, 2020)

And unfortunately not really anything promising on the trail cams yet


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 8, 2020)

Howtofish,
I had him on camera last July. Kept him happy with food and only hunted him when the conditions right. Fortunately it paid off!!
This year my cameras are making me VERY happy. I just need one to slip up?


----------



## hiawassee1 (Oct 12, 2020)

2 nines and a hog we’re taking this past weekend.
getting hyped up, gotta work Wednesday, then headed down after work for 4 days.


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 15, 2020)

Packing up headed down. Try Black powder in morning. Looks like great weather coming


----------



## hiawassee1 (Oct 17, 2020)

Really nothing moving, or we just don’t have many deer left on the property, cams not showing a whole lot either.  Two shooters, at least for me.  Son and I have seen a few does, spike, 4 and 6 pt.  That’s it


----------



## hiawassee1 (Oct 17, 2020)

Usually this week we see a lot of cruising and some chasing.  No sure if it’s the over abundance of acorns or what.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 18, 2020)

I was blessed to kill a stud buck we called Captain Hook opening morning!


----------



## hiawassee1 (Oct 19, 2020)

Good looking deer 
It didn’t come together for us this weekend.  Saturday evening and Sunday morning, smaller bucks finally bumping and terrorizing does.  Seems to be a week off from what we usually see.  A lot of scrapes started.
I’m headed back down around the 30th, gotta work this weekend.  Hopefully the bigger boys will be primed up or at least cruising.


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 19, 2020)

Lots of deer moving this weekend. Two small 8 pointers taken. Nephews 8 year old son got this one what a smile. Are an abundance of acorns this year but they seem to be going to all the trees all hours of the day.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Oct 22, 2020)

Guess my son had decided to go down and leave me behind to work.  Hopefully a good weekend for him.  
It’s tough when they get to this age and be on there own.  Means I’m getting old!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 23, 2020)

Hopefully he’ll get a good one. It’s crazy hot for this time of the year but big boys are dropping


----------



## hiawassee1 (Oct 25, 2020)

So far, nothing decent moving during daylight hours, even on cams mostly night time


----------



## hiawassee1 (Oct 25, 2020)

Nothing but a doe and small 6.  He’s usually the one with the Golden Horseshoe!!  I’m headed down Friday for 4-5 days, hopefully big boys start moving Better


----------



## hiawassee1 (Oct 29, 2020)

Well loaded up and ready to head south in the morning.  Buddy, on club across the tracks, was down Tuesday, and said it has started.  Hopefully we can get some big boys on their feet.  Staying down til probably Wednesday.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Nov 2, 2020)

Not much at all going on here, slow movement.  Biggest I’ve seen so far is a 3 pt.  Son saw a 6 pt on Saturday evening.  Beats all I’ve ever seen


----------



## hiawassee1 (Nov 4, 2020)

One word for our property “SLOW “!!  Hardly moving at all.


----------



## Kev (Nov 4, 2020)

This year has been the slowest I’ve seen but today they were chasing pretty good on our place. Me and my wife saw 4 different 8 pointers.


----------



## dank1296 (Nov 6, 2020)

Slowing down but still finding deer at the white oaks that are falling. The Big wind knocked alot out early.


----------



## How2fish (Nov 9, 2020)

Got this one Oct 24th he is my best to date he was feeding on white oaks , shot him at about 8 yards from a ground blind. one with my buddy Randy in the truck with him..Randy is 180lbs


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 11, 2020)

Congrats on a great buck How2fish!!


----------



## mallardsx2 (Nov 17, 2020)

Just curious if anyone on here picked up that 450 acre lease off of 80 a mile east of Cadley next to the churches?


----------



## How2fish (Nov 23, 2020)

Well I hunted Thursday, Friday and Saturday last week saw 5 Thursday morning , one Friday evening and hunted from daylight to 11:30 Sat morning and did not hear a gunshot let alone see a deer. Saturday evening I hunted from 4 pm to dark and hear one shot 5 min before full dark. Very strange great weather and of the 4 guys hunting only one saw a buck and no one saw more than a deer any day except me on Thursday morning. Its 2020 go figure...but we had fun and UGA won !


----------



## hiawassee1 (Nov 27, 2020)

Gonna head back down next weekend, not anticipating much, but hunt and close up the ole hunting shack


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 22, 2021)

I hope everyone had a great season! One this I noticed is there were 346 more deer killed according to harvest records from 2019-2020 season to 2020-2021. That a pretty good jump for the size of our county


----------



## Warrencounty (Jan 23, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> Just curious if anyone on here picked up that 450 acre lease off of 80 a mile east of Cadley next to the churches?


I know who got it. I live right next door.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jan 25, 2021)

I hope it works out for them.


----------

